# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ne cilen faze te shtatzanise mund te ndieje nena levizjet e femijes ne bark?

## vasi

kur levis bebi ne cmuaj

----------


## diita

> kur levis bebi ne cmuaj



ne shtatzanine e pare rreth 4 muaj e gjysem, kurse te shtatzanit tjera nena fillon te diktoje levizjet e bebes ne muajin e 4.

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Ne fakt femija fillon te levizi qe ne trimesterin e pare (deri nga java e 14), por pasi eshte shume i vogel levizjet nuk ndihen deri vone. Levizjet qe ndihen ndodhin ne trimesterin e dyte (java 15-26). Por prap, cdo shtatezani eshte unike.

----------


## ela11

une e kalova dhe muajin e kater jam 20 javshe dhe nuk e kam ndjere akoma,eshte problem

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> une e kalova dhe muajin e kater jam 20 javshe dhe nuk e kam ndjere akoma,eshte problem


jo nuk eshte problem, prit disa jave edhe do ta ndiesh  :buzeqeshje: 

po qe se ke frik, bli nje nga to heart monitors, qe shiten per 20 dollar qe te digjosh zemren e bebit, un ate bleva qe te ndihesha rehat kur nuk ndjeja levizjet

----------


## Marya

> une e kalova dhe muajin e kater jam 20 javshe dhe nuk e kam ndjere akoma,eshte problem


te iken te vjellat ela? :buzeqeshje: 
po ti bej nje ekografie dhe aty duken levizjet e bebit
 ne levizje ndihen me pak 
do ti ndihesh edhe ti, mos u be merak
durim se jane 9 muaj , ufffffffffffffff sa rruge e gjate  duket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ela11

jo akoma nuk me ka ikur e vjella  ....e pashe ne eko ishte mire po nuk po e ndjej te levize

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

> jo akoma nuk me ka ikur e vjella  ....e pashe ne eko ishte mire po nuk po e ndjej te levize


Kur ta ndjeshe te levizi, do te te ikin te vjellat. Une ne javen e 22 i kam ndjere, levizjet tamam, se njehere si flutur e ndjeva ne javen e 17.

Rexhi, cfare monitor thua ti, behesh me zemer me ato... lol.
Jo per gje po ka raste femija eshte nuk leviz, ose nga pozicioni nuk e gjen dot, nuk i degjon te rrahuat e zemres dhe te iken truri pastaj...

----------


## Marya

s'ka gje me te bukur t'ja ndjesh levizjet bebit
kur ja ndjen kembet duke u perpelitur , thua se don te dale nepermjet lekures
bo cfare ndjesie, une se mbaj dot te qeshuren edhe kur jam e mes njerezve,  :buzeqeshje: te panjohur, me marrin per te rrjedhur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

thone ne 3 muaj. une i ndjeva ne 4 muaj. por gjithmon zemra e femijes mund te degjohet me nje aparat te thjesht kur mjeku ben kontroll.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Kur ta ndjeshe te levizi, do te te ikin te vjellat. Une ne javen e 22 i kam ndjere, levizjet tamam, se njehere si flutur e ndjeva ne javen e 17.
> 
> Rexhi, cfare monitor thua ti, behesh me zemer me ato... lol.
> Jo per gje po ka raste femija eshte nuk leviz, ose nga pozicioni nuk e gjen dot, nuk i degjon te rrahuat e zemres dhe te iken truri pastaj...


hahah i know Ela, por prap me jepte pak kurajo lol, perndryshe do ta kisha mendjen aty gjithe diten...ama sdo genjej kam qare disa here nga frika kur nuk levizte per nje ore or so dhe kur shtrihesha duke qar puhh me jepte nje shqelm, and put me back to my senses lol





> s'ka gje me te bukur t'ja ndjesh levizjet bebit
> kur ja ndjen kembet duke u perpelitur , thua se don te dale nepermjet lekures
> bo cfare ndjesie, une se mbaj dot te qeshuren edhe kur jam e mes njerezve, te panjohur, me marrin per te rrjedhur


aww so cute  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hemZMthSYeU

----------


## bebi im

jam ne fund te muajit te 4 dhe kam 2 dite qe po i ndjej levizjet e bebit, por shume pak "me gjuan"...
mbaj mend me gocen sikur me gjuante me fort me duket, edhe ajo fillimisht me gjuante rreth e qark kerthizes, ndersa tani me kete te dyten gjuajtet i kam ndjere ne pjesen e fundit te barkut...
sa me lumturon kur e ndjej qe me leviz barku...
isha parjde te pishina me tim shoq edhe me gocen. ata po laheshin, une po rrija te cadra, sa filloi te me gjuante bebi une i therrita goces qe ta shikonte, sa erdhi ajo pushuan levizjet... prit ato te dy nje ore ne cader qe te levizte bebi prape, atij nuk i deshi me qejfi...
edhe dje po ashtu ma beri, o zot sa bukur kur me gjuan me duket sikur me thote: ej jam edhe une ketu... :pa dhembe:

----------


## bebi im

nuk e di per ju por mua gjate gjithe kohes me vjen per gjume, me e tmerrshmja eshte kur jam ne zyre edhe me flihet, nuk di cte bej...

----------

